# Red AVET SX MC 6/4



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

NIB Red AVET SX Magic Cast 2-speed.....has the following upgrades:

1-ABEC 7 Ceramic Bearings....will also come with factory bearings in the box.
2-Kodiak cam- a replacement drag adjustment cam with a less aggressive ramp profile to allow a finer lever adjustment range..will also come with factory Cam.

$299 shipped.....PayPal (you pay fees) or USPS money order.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

closed


----------

